# inox as a track cleaner



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Several presentations on you tube really praise the benefits of using INOX for track cleaning. BUT, almost under his breath. one presenter states that it cannot be used if the engines have traction tires. No one else even hints at this problem. Can someone provide further info....Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Never heard of it so looked it up









Inox Cleaner






www.ctxprofessional.com





I don't know what residue it may leave on train tracks. The rails must have
nothing that will block the smooth flow of electrical current.

Many of use plain ole alcohol. It takes off any grime and leaves the rails
clear of any electrical interference.

A track cleaning car with an alcohol soaked felt pad will take
good care of your rails. They are available commercially or
you can make one by attaching a pad to the truck of a car.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

never heard of inox .... several places use no-ox id A ..
what's in inox that hurts traction tires ??


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

wvgca said:


> never heard of inox .... several places use no-ox id A ..
> what's in inox that hurts traction tires ??


INOX (purchased off amazon) displaces, protects, lubricates and penetrates. contains no silicon, acid, dieselene. or kerosene. Several vids on you tube reccomend its use


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The very best cleaning liquid is lacquer thinner. It's what CMX recommends in their rather costly track cleaning brass 'tank car' type cleaner. I have used it, and it works very well. Alcohol of any kind does not clean rails because it is a polar fluid. Model Railroad Hobbyist Magazine printed an extensive study of this about three years ago and showed a list of the cleaning agents that people claimed were the best...for them. Several were determined to be about the worst for this kind of process. Kerosene was at the top of the list, followed by CRC Contact Cleaner and WD-40 Contact Cleaner. Just to show that I am not biased, I have always turned to Dextron III Mercon auto-transmission fluid. It seemed to work for me, but they placed it well down the list because it is neither polar nor non-polar. Basically, ATF will help coat the rails if one should worry about corrosion or oxidation, but the oxidation of nickel-silver is really not so bad...believe it or not.

But, I started of sayin lacquer thinner is the best. I don't know if my previous paragraph should contradict my assertion, or rather CMX's. But it was about 5th or 6th on the list, still acceptable, but not up there with CRC, WD-40 Contact Cleaner, and the highest, plain old kerosene. I tried kerosene last fall and feel it helped out on my main.

For traction tires, you do NOT WANT any oil distillates that could soak into the rubber or compound. Since lacquer thinner and CRC should dissipate within a few minutes at most, I don't believe a person ought to be concerned with traction tires. Kerosene left on the rails as a cleaner/maintainer coat, yeah, that would be a problem over time.

Essentially, don't leave fluids that traction tires can pick up. CRC and lacquer thinner should evaporate fully by 15 minutes at the most. If you are concerned, simply wipe the rails with a painter's cloth remnant, the kind you can buy by the bag.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> The very best cleaning liquid is lacquer thinner. It's what CMX recommends in their rather costly track cleaning brass 'tank car' type cleaner. I have used it, and it works very well. Alcohol of any kind does not clean rails because it is a polar fluid. Model Railroad Hobbyist Magazine printed an extensive study of this about three years ago and showed a list of the cleaning agents that people claimed were the best...for them. Several were determined to be about the worst for this kind of process. Kerosene was at the top of the list, followed by CRC Contact Cleaner and WD-40 Contact Cleaner. Just to show that I am not biased, I have always turned to Dextron III Mercon auto-transmission fluid. It seemed to work for me, but they placed it well down the list because it is neither polar nor non-polar. Basically, ATF will help coat the rails if one should worry about corrosion or oxidation, but the oxidation of nickel-silver is really not so bad...believe it or not.
> 
> But, I started of sayin lacquer thinner is the best. I don't know if my previous paragraph should contradict my assertion, or rather CMX's. But it was about 5th or 6th on the list, still acceptable, but not up there with CRC, WD-40 Contact Cleaner, and the highest, plain old kerosene. I tried kerosene last fall and feel it helped out on my main.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, in the MRH article, the BEST cleaners were the non-polar solvents at the top of the list: kerosene, CRC Contact Cleaner & Preservative, WD-40 Contact Cleaner, and so on. Pretty much any solvent will clean your track just fine. The issue is that the polar solvents (alcohol, lacquer thinner, etc) evaporate, allowing your track to start oxidizing again right away. The non-polar solvents form a protective coating that keeps your track cleaner longer. I have verified the results of their analysis with stuff I have on hand, and it is accurate as far as I can tell.

You can read the full article here: Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine 

The magazine is fre, but you do have to register. If the link doesn't work for you, go to their website, sing up, and find the May 2019 issue. Model trains, model railroad fans - get Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine! | Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine


----------

